# New Haunt Venue



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

I am ssssoooooo excited!  I have a new, permanent site for my haunt next year. It is an old dairy barn out in the country. HUGE!!!! A friend of mine bought the house and property surrounding it and called me and said I can use it, permanently, if I want. Um, yes! The thought of not seting up and tearing down 3 semi-trailers full of stuff definitely appeals to me!!!! :googly:

Just trying to figure out how I can start working on it this weekend.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds exciting! Got any pictures of this new creepy place?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Shaweeet!!! Congratulations, that is awesome. 

Trust me having a separate location to work on projects leave them laying and come back right to them has its advantages. Would it also be suitable for off-season storage?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

congrats thats awesome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Head Spook said:


> Just trying to figure out how I can start working on it this weekend.


You might have to start by mucking out old cow poo:googly:

Congratulations! That was very kind of your friend to make the offer.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations, a big old dairy barn can definantly be turned into something crazy, scary, sinister. Very good friend you have there.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool!!! I echo the sentiments of everyone here.
Congrats on the New Location. Now, go Scare, Scare, Scare!


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Warrant2000 said:


> Sounds exciting! Got any pictures of this new creepy place?


Not yet, but hope too soon. Just got custody of my 6 year old nephew so haunt has been stuck on the back burner for the past few weeks.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

joker said:


> Shaweeet!!! Congratulations, that is awesome.
> 
> Trust me having a separate location to work on projects leave them laying and come back right to them has its advantages. Would it also be suitable for off-season storage?


Yes. Everything can stay there which means I no longer have to worry about the 3 semi-trailers.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> You might have to start by mucking out old cow poo:googly:
> 
> Congratulations! That was very kind of your friend to make the offer.


Actually, the cow poo is part of the deal. I help him clean out the barn, he lets me use it. It's okay; my husband is an old farm boy and doesn't mind that stuff.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Deliverance is a popular subject for the barn.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like you got lucky. Do share some photos.


----------



## Elktrekker (Nov 29, 2007)

*Your Barn Haunt*

So, how did your haunt go? I've been using our barn for a haunt for the last three years. It's an awesome setting! I wanted to get video this year, but the person I assigned to it grabbed a chainsaw instead.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How's the barn coming? Any photo's yet? If you own the 3 semi-trailers maybe you could somehow convert those into rooms as well and use them for additional haunt space.



Elktrekker said:


> So, how did your haunt go? I've been using our barn for a haunt for the last three years. It's an awesome setting! I wanted to get video this year, but the person I assigned to it grabbed a chainsaw instead.


Hahaha...sounds like my photographer. He showed up the first night and played in the maze. I don't think he took a single picture. He was back every saturday night in costume though. He's hooked and will be back next year...now if I could just get him to take some more pictures....lol.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

If the barn has really dry dirt try getting the garden sprayers for bugs , put water in it to wet the ground before the haunt, helps to hold down the dust, and later when you blow your nose its not as brown lol I know this because my haunt was in an old barn that the cows used often and the dirt was really dry and dusty even after we tilled it. 
Hope your does well.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all!

I haven't been on here since maybe last August. My dad passed away so I didn't do my haunt in 2009. We are moving to the barn in 2010 and can't wait. I'm thinking Hillbilly Hell for a theme. Any ideas?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your father HS...
On the other hand, you can make him proud by having a "kick ass" Hillbilly Hell Haunt this year. Lots of scarecrow like creatures with overalls and pitchforks, flying crows and of course, bats, hanging ("curing") meat props, ole leatherface ...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

That is wonderful just not haveing to put up and take back down is great!! And to have a place for every year , WOW !! Lucky you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your father Spook.


----------

